# Ride height/ alignment



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

How do I measure the stock ride height?
What is stock (acceptable) ride height on '04 Goat?

My pick up truck manuals (factory) reference specific points on the frame and give allowable ranges front and rear.

I'm still arguing over alignment with my dealer (who pays and correct settings) and I believe my ride height is lower than any of the 11 Goats I've seen in my life. This, I believe is a contributing factor in my excessive negative camber and abnormal tire wear. Also, my truck manuals say to align at normal loaded weight, and I want the same for my Goat (I weigh 275lbs.) Dealer says align empty.

If all of this info is in the factory manual, how do I get one?


----------

